# xorg-x11 && xorg-server unterschied?

## JoHo42

Hallo Leute,

gibt es einen unterschied zwischen xorg-server und xorg-x11?

Also ich benutze xorg-server und bin nicht ganz zufrieden was die Grafikleistung betrift.

Wollte daher mal wissen ob xorg-x11 den xorg-server erstetzen kann und vielleicht besser ist.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## AmonAmarth

xorg-x11 ist ein meta paket was den xorg-server impliziert. du wirst keinen unterschied bemerken und schon garnicht in der grafikleistung, außer das du mehr krempel auf deinem rechner installierst als du wirklich benötigst und damit die world file zumüllst

----------

## Mikkl

Hallo zusammen,

 *Quote:*   

> [...] und damit die world file zumüllst

 

Das ist so nicht richtig. Das world file wird durch den Eintrag x11-base/xorg-x11 nicht mehr belastet wie durch einen Eintrag x11-base/xorg-server.

Was im Wesentlichen bei xorg-x11 noch dabei ist sind ein paar Hilfswerkzeuge wie z.B. setxkbmap, xhost, xgamma u.v.m. sowie einige Schriftarten.

Ich hab früher auch auf das xorg-x11 Paket verzichtet und nur xorg-server installiert, hab dann aber festgestellt dass einige Anwendungen auf diese Schriften angewiesen sind (z.B. GoogleEarth, fpga-Editor der Xilinx-Tools). Wenn's aber nur die Schriften braucht könnte man die sich z.B. in einem portage-Set zusammenstellen.

Was meinst du denn mit Grafikleistung? Beim normalen Fensterbetrieb? Bei 3D-Spielen? Welche Grafikkarte und Treiber benutzt du denn?

----------

## musv

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> außer das ... damit die world file zumüllst

 

Das ist sogar falsch. Bei xorg-x11 steht eine Zeile in world, bei xorg-server wirst du noch einiges mehr drinstehen haben, weil du einfach ein paar Tools aus dem Metapaket brauchst.

----------

## Max Steel

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   außer das ... damit die world file zumüllst 
> 
> Das ist sogar falsch. Bei xorg-x11 steht eine Zeile in world, bei xorg-server wirst du noch einiges mehr drinstehen haben, weil du einfach ein paar Tools aus dem Metapaket brauchst.

 

Das ist eher eine individuelle Sache. Das gleiche Argument könnte man auch für kde-meta anwenden.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*    *AmonAmarth wrote:*   außer das ... damit die world file zumüllst 
> 
> Das ist sogar falsch. Bei xorg-x11 steht eine Zeile in world, bei xorg-server wirst du noch einiges mehr drinstehen haben, weil du einfach ein paar Tools aus dem Metapaket brauchst. 
> 
> Das ist eher eine individuelle Sache. Das gleiche Argument könnte man auch für kde-meta anwenden.

 

...und bei qt(-meta) gibt das ganz andere weniger lustige effekte bei einem update

----------

